# Gucci's Ear Crop



## Gucci (Feb 5, 2013)

These are some recent pictures of my puppy Gucci. She is 11 weeks old and this is a before and after picture of her ears.The other picture is her first chicken back and the last picture of her with flash on haha.

































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cute pup. What length did you go with?? you may have to post those up after the stitches are out.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She's so cute. Bet she loved that chicken!

I agree those ears will need posts/taping or they are going to fall. Performance Kennels posted some good stuff in this thread and videos on how to handle that. You can also PM her if she doesn't get in here to comment. She can help you with your exact situation and let you know where to start and where to go with it.
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/45827-lexys-ear-crop-2.html


----------



## Gucci (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes I know she gets the stitches out Friday then I will get them taped. I went with a show crop. But I will keep posting pictures along the way.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgEvan (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks good! 

I'm still new to all this, but I think personally I'd take the cone off if Gucci doesn't try to scratch at the ears and go ahead and tape them instead of waiting. After the first week, Two's ears would stand without tape and the stitches weren't even out yet.


----------



## Gucci (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh there's no way that cones coming off before Friday. The vet is going to remove the stitches then and tape them up. Depends on how long that tape job lasts, I'll probably have to re-tape them every other day.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I would not remove that cone either, one scratch and stitch pulled can scar and make it look bad for good. And I would not tape before the stitches come out. You want the air to hit it, helps it heal faster, you bandage them up it keeps moisture in and can slow the healing time. Just leave it until the stitches come out, you have lots of time to tape them.


----------



## Gucci (Feb 5, 2013)

Here's today with out the stitches the vet told me to wait a week so the can completely heal then tape. So I will wait at least a couple days before I tape.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gucci (Feb 5, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

